

How to start a (game) business - jussil
http://www.slideshare.net/abyssi/starting-a-new-game-business-1030080

======
jussil
Although game specific this touches upon key topics for any software startup
e.g. importance of people, customer development engineering, where to find
money and most importantly why would you start a new business.

